# Negative Number Format in Access 2007 Reports



## beetle3247 (Jan 8, 2008)

In an Access 2007 report, in a text field populated from a query, is there any format that will produce a negative number with parentheses,(), except for the currency format? Sometimes the little dash in front of the number gets lost in a large report. I do not want all the dollar signs in the report so if currency is the only format that will do it, is there a way to suppress the dollar sign?


----------



## beetle3247 (Jan 8, 2008)

I found the answer, in case anyone else wants to know. In the field property "Format", for the specific field in a report you want to format with paratheses, you need to type in (there is no drop-down for this) the following: 

#,##0.00;(#,##0.00)

Access allows you to type in the format. This would be the same format as in an Excel cell, but within Excel there is at least a drop-down for the format.


----------

